# Livebearers and baby shrimps....shrimplets if you will.



## durtydurty (30 Jul 2008)

Have a cherry shrimp carrying lots of eggs and am hoping to breed and bring them on but am worried about mollies, platies etc eating the babies.

Will they gobble them up?


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jul 2008)

Probably, but then a few will always hide in the plants etc.


----------



## durtydurty (30 Jul 2008)

I got a fair bit of plant cover, woood and riccia floating so hopefully some of them will make it too cover.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jul 2008)

Ive got cherries breeding in my nano, which doesn't have mollies but does have a fair flow rate.  Most probably get sucked into the filter but as TDI says some will probably fall between the plants into areas of relatively safety until they are big enough to fend for themselves.

FYI - I stated with around 15 cherries a few months ago.  I counted at least 50 when I stripped the tank down a few weeks back  and I not have to feed them more than I feed the fish!

Sam


----------



## thebullit (1 Aug 2008)

although there in with the fish you mentions and the plant cover you will get some that will escape being food and grow to be adults, but not as many if you had an invert only tank.

if your worried about them being sucked in to the fillter you can cover the intake with a sponge or put tights over it to cover it.


----------



## durtydurty (1 Aug 2008)

Im working on the invert only tank.

Either that or a dwarf puffer fish tank!

Probably shrimps though due to low maintainence.


----------



## thebullit (1 Aug 2008)

shrimp rock and have a very intresting personality.


----------



## durtydurty (1 Aug 2008)

Is that also known as a bamboo shrimp?

I did have one and loved him but he got trapped against the heater and I rescued him but he didnt make it.

Love the way they filter stuff out of the water, will get another one when I can get to P@H


----------



## thebullit (1 Aug 2008)

rock shrimp are also known as bamboo shrimp (which i have 2 of) along with other names. i wasnt refaring to them tough as was just saying that shrimp "rock"


----------



## durtydurty (1 Aug 2008)

Ah, I see. Just re read the post and see what you mean now. LOL


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Aug 2008)

if you can put a pile of gravel in the tank temporarily the baby shrimp will have something to hide in.. it needs to be very course to allow them between the stones but it will work pretty well.  The babies will naturally seek out a safe hiding place.  this might allow you more survivors.


----------

